# New Here



## mileageman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all, I only discovered this site tonight and I have a feeling it is going to be  very friendly and helpful site and very useful to a novice like me. I have already learned a lot about the fitting of a roof window for light and ventilation from the site tonight. Thanks. I have been riding motorcycles for 47 years and have camped with them all over Europe in all weathers, so to sleep in a vehicle for me is quite a luxury. However, my vehicle is not a proper motorhome yet. I bought a Citreon Berlingo 1.9 diesel van on a 52 plate last year with just 20168 miles on the clock. On a whim I bought a camp bed and installed it along the nearside of the van with the passenger seat folded foreward. My personal items are kept in plastic boxes under the bed together with my stove and gas bottle. I have a curtain across for privacy and a windscreen cover etc. but compared to other members it will all seem very basic. I intend to build a proper folding bed over the next few months and panel the sides . I have already insulated the roof. Has anyone else tried camping in a similar van? Iv'e really enjoyed it and despite the lack of a comfort zone I have been to France Belgium and Holland with it twice and had a great time. Any advice at all especially from small or micro motor home owners on how to progress the essentials would be much appreciated. Thanks. I am really looking forward to being a member of this forum. Berlingo.


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi mileageman and welcome to the site ! 

You may find these pictures that I took at Stanford Hall VW show a couple of years ago, interesting. It's a Seat Caddy van, and the owner had done the conversion himself. I guess it would be too small for me at 6'3" but it was very neatly done and well thought out   it goes to show that you can build something in a small van!!


----------



## Trevor (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome mileageman,
Anything is better than a tent when your geting on like me cant take the cold no more, but now i can still get away in winter with a nice heater in the van and the wife to snuggle up to  anyway size dont matter as long as your happy. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## mileageman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Trevor and to you both,
Thanks for your welcome. I know the feeling about getting on. Everything takes a bit longer, but we dont begrudge the time!!!! Cheers mate.
Best regards, mileageman


----------



## Trevor (Sep 25, 2007)

No probs mate and dont worry about the size of your van as long as you are happy.


----------



## firefighter (Sep 25, 2007)

just the being away on your own in your own little space is gratifying enough always enjoy that feeling!! welcome to the site Davie...


----------



## Trevor (Sep 25, 2007)

firefighter said:
			
		

> just the being away on your own in your own little space is gratifying enough always enjoy that feeling!! welcome to the site Davie...


Hi firefighter,
Do you play jembe like the avatar, my wife plays jembe just being nosey


----------



## mileageman (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi firefighter,
Thanks for your welcome,
I know just what you mean. Cheers mate.
Best regards,
mileageman


----------



## firefighter (Sep 25, 2007)

*jembe*

Hi mate!
never played them but I like the whole west African music thing, I'm an old guitar player but I do like all things percussion!! Davie...


----------



## Biker Jeff (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Mileageman.... Welcome to Wildcamping.
I've also been a biker, for about 30 years now. I still do the camping thing, but only at bike rallies now. And sometimes i occasionally take my van to them.
I've had quite a few self builds, sometimes i miss the simplicity of a self build, new camper vans are so technical and complicated these days. The beauty with a self build is that you can fit it out with exactly what you want, instead of having space used up by things like showers, that I've never ever used.
Post some pics on here as your van conversion progresses.


----------



## mileageman (Sep 25, 2007)

*Self Build Berlingo*

Hi Jeff,
Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. I still camp at motorcycle meets as it is almost a ritual part of the club but not so often these days. I ride a Honda GoldWing GL1500. I'll keep you posted with the photographs as the project comes along. I've got to figure a way to line the roof which seems to me one of the hardest jobs yet. I'm looking for a moulded preformed type which I might be able to modify. Any ideas would be gratefully recieved Jeff.
All the best. mileageman.


----------



## monkeynut (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi  here  are  a couple of pics of my old bedford rascal  for  some ideas
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...eye23/van4.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...eye23/van3.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...eye23/van1.jpg
keith


----------

